
One Way to Not Piss Off Interview Candidates - Ozzie_osman
https://hackernoon.com/beyond-the-recruiting-funnel-the-candidate-climb-d9eb79ffcf0a
======
hypertext7
After going through all the steps with a big corp, I was "offered" to do an
additional interview if I wanted to be assessed at my current level (they
leveled me lower). I stood my ground and respectfully declined, and eventually
they made me an offer for the correct level. What I learned the hard way was
that you need at least one more competing offer, otherwise you won't have any
leverage.

~~~
firstplacelast
Well duh, your salary is more tightly correlated to your leverage than the
value you create.

------
gumby
Pro tip: don't stand up the candidate, as happened to my gf at Youtube on
Friday. She showed up, signed in, but the recruiter never showed up.

~~~
rightbyte
Resembles a date. Dating and interviewing has much in common. Judge a person
in the time it takes to drink two beers to see if you want to stick together.
It's all hunches and feeling and there is no need to over analyze it.

------
rightbyte
So much diagrams with made up data. It's like ... it's OK to make up things
just because it not falsifiable. Who could have thought?

"Onsite interview (high effort): The candidate goes onsite for a day of
interviews at the company."

You don't have to interview for a day, silly.

"Often, resumes are screened in a few minutes (or seconds!)"

Jesus, throw a dice instead.

How about this process.

* Post ad.

* Pick 4 candidates and bring to your office. (Throw a dice to filter resumes out if they are too many).

* Interview them for 1h and give a offer to the best candidate. If he declines, give offer to 2nd best and so on.

~~~
GVIrish
> So much diagrams with made up data. It's like ... it's OK to make up things
> just because it not falsifiable. Who could have thought?

That's a bit of a strange criticism. The diagrams are meant to be illustrate a
point, not precisely quantify data.

~~~
rightbyte
OK true it is a bit of nitpicking.

------
commandlinefan
> One way

That’s actually four ways. But they’re all good.

